# Gros problème sur l'iPad



## iMac757 (8 Janvier 2014)

Salut à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider ! 
J'ai un problème sur mon ipad mini wifi 16go , la connexion à ma box se coupe , puis se remet quelques secondes après ! C'est extrêmement énervant et j'ai déjà essayé de le rebooter , d'on/off le wifi , le mode avion et le rebooter de la box. C'est arrive seulement aujourd'hui alors que j'ai l'iPad depuis 7mois . Il est encore sous garantie pensez vous que je devrais le rapporter ?
Merci


----------



## Oizo (8 Janvier 2014)

Est-ce que l'iPad est à proximité de la box quand cela se produit ?
Est-ce que les réseaux wifi captés sont nombreux ?


----------



## iMac757 (8 Janvier 2014)

Non , seulement le mien (et accessoirement Sfr wifi fon et sfr wifi mobile) cela se produit même à 3 barres de reception , la ou je n'ai jamais eu de coupure avant, mon iPhone mon Mac et mon PC captent très bien ici, l'iPad aussi quand il reçoit le réseau  . L'iPad ne veut même pas se mettre a l'heure , il reste bloqué sur une heure (18h42) alors qu'il est bientôt 19h20 , et cela a chaque fois que je l'éteint ou l'allume. Ça m'inquiète beaucoup ... 
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## iMac757 (9 Janvier 2014)

Up ! Aidez moi c'est vraiment énervant! Mon ipad est reste sur l'heure à laquelle je l'ai &#341;allume , et cela fait un jour comme ça le wifi bug encore . Aller voir un prémium receller suffirait ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Janvier 2014)

Sav....


----------



## cillab (12 Janvier 2014)

retour à la maison   vite vite


----------

